# Help, I found a pigeon with a broken wing



## zombie128 (Feb 18, 2017)

Next to my house there was an (I supose) drunk or drugged person that started to hit a pigeon. My mother yelled at him to stop while my father went downstairs out to get it but it was to late. He was gone and the pigeon was hurt. We took it in and gave water and food, but I am wondering about if it will be able to recover. 
I have a picture, of it and I can take more if needed, but it looks bad. Thanks.

I live in Mexico and right now can't afford to take it to the vet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What is wrong with people? The poor thing. Thanks for helping him. The wing definitely looks to be broken. The best care would be to have a vet x-ray and set the wing. Often broken wings do not heal well enough for the pigeon to be able to live in the wild again. It can be set with a figure 8 wrap, but without the x-ray, you can't be sure of where or how it is broken. The figure 8 wrap will support it, and may help, but the bones must be lined up where they should be. 
Also, bread won't give the bird any nutrition. Can you pick up a wild bird food or dove mix for him? Some grit and leave water with him all the time?

Does he have any other wounds or anything? He could be sick also, or I doubt that the idiot would have been able to beat on him, unless he was already down with something. He is only a young bird.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Goodness there are some horrible people about aren't there? 
If the wing is broken it needs setting in the correct position otherwise it will set in the broken position and the bird will have no chance of flying again. I don't suppose there are any bird sanctuaries you could take it to are there? I think it would need taping in the correct position where the break is and then wrapping the wing to keep it still while it heals - probably around two weeks. It's really a vet job but if you can't go to the vet then perhaps Google 'repairing broken wing in pigeon' and you may find some advice. 

https://youtu.be/PitxR1LV2Hs
Found this for you, hope it helps.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Sickening isn't it Jay how utterly cruel some people are? Makes you feel ashamed to belong to such a wicked species.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would like to have that person for 5 min. That's all the time it would take.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for helping him! Are you able to take him to a vet? If not pls let us know and someone can post how how to wrap the wing, although a vet doing it would be ideal. Would you like to keep him as a pet? People here can help you do that. Our first pigeon was a wild bird wirh a broken wing. She was our dearest love for eight years.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster, they said they couldn't afford a vet. It would have to be an avian vet in order to wrap the wing correctly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's a video:
Wrapping a hawks wing

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=D712BFD0D94797ABD087D712BFD0D94797ABD087


----------



## zombie128 (Feb 18, 2017)

hi, so we wrapped his wing the best we could do and gave him seeds. thats the best we can do right now. Thanks to FredaH for the video. Wwe'll go buy bird seeds on monday. Right now we gave him chia and something that i forgot the words in english.
And yes there are horrible people. this isn't even the first time we have interfered. Once it was apelican that couldn't fly, so we took it to the marine institute from my university and they refered us to a vet, but for pidgeons I don't think thats likely, not their field of expertice or interest I supose.
Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are pictures of the figure 8 wrap. This is the way you need to wrap it. And then wrap against his body in a normal position. Not too tight though.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Zombie128, thank you for helping the poor thing. It is so sad when people hurt a helpless creature like a pigeon. Please keep us posted on how he is doing, like how he is eating.


----------

